# artificial insemination



## Buckhunter

How common is the use of AI ? 

My female is in heat but the male and her couldnt seem to make a connection , so we took them both to the vet for an AI. 

This is her first breeding and the owner of the male talks like its not really uncommon for many pairings to have trouble making the connection . :wild::wild::wild: ........... I always thought they could always "get r done " 

LOL .............. so has anyone else had the need to do AI instead of natural breeding .


----------



## emjworks05

I dont know if I would say it's really uncommon for a natural breeding to occur. I know there are breeders who do AI's because a natural breeding couldn't occur, i.e they had frozen or chilled semen shipped to them. I don't think that AI is uncommon either.


----------



## NarysDad

We do AI's with our older males that just don't have the stamina to get r done. But the only thing we would do other than just the AI is to do progesterone test done so we are not wasting money and getting the correct timing so that an AI is successful and we have litters on the ground


----------



## wolfstraum

I've done all LOL LOL LOL Fresh collected AIs, frozen and fresh chilled (surgically) - got pups from the both dogs on site and the fresh chilled....numbers jumped way too much on the frozen 18 to 40 in less than 48 hours - so no pups...should have done the surgery on that one on Sunday....and would have had a litter I am sure....

Lee


----------



## boeselager

We did an AI on the first day of our girl being bred b/c she is very dominate and didn't want our male to mount her, but the 2nd day we finally made them tie. We did both in a 2 day period and she had 11 puppies. A lot of people do AI's, especially if the stud dog is out of state, etc. Sometimes they work and sometimes they don't.


----------



## ortjose

does any1 self AI's or know of a bank in california..I have a All Black Female and would like to breed her with an all Black Male


----------



## wolfstraum

there are plenty of black dogs in CA - and tons of them in shelters on death row....CA is probably at this point one of the worst states in the country for anti breeding laws and dogs being surrendered and euthanized....

Lee


----------



## SchHGSD

I used AI once, with a Champion bitch I had. She was bred while traveling with her handler at a show, and although she was not showing, HE was showing as a special. The only way the owner of the male would consider it was by AI.

We had 6 puppies from the litter, she was inseminated once.


----------



## Smithie86

We did AIs on Enzo's last two litters (one female us and one outside female). Progesterone test taken and the labe messed up on pickup, so we got her late. 2 pups. Later that week, did AI on other female, no issue with timing of tests = 12 pups, 9 lived. From healthy 9 to male....


----------



## ortjose

there miht be at shelters and all but in especially looking for a ckc male all black german shepherd


----------



## BlackthornGSD

CKC? As in Continental Kennel Club?


----------



## ortjose

yes as in continental kennel club...do u happen to have any info


----------



## selzer

I have used an AI with Heidi. Two heat cycles at the vet with progesterone and the whole nine yards. One with a breeder who had done them before. No puppies. Heidi is small. We tried natural and she is a sweetie but the boy just could not penetrate. So the breeder came back with a glove and checked her out. Small. I took her to the vet to see if she was open, she was, but very small. She just turned five. I doubt I will try again with her. I wanted a pup out of her too, just not happening, not with a shepherd. If some rangey mangey border collie mix were to connect with her, she would definitely throw fourteen puppies.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

ortjose said:


> yes as in continental kennel club...do u happen to have any info


My understanding is that CKC is the registration formed by puppy millers so they could sell their puppies with "papers" even if the AKC had revoked their right to register with them or said that the parentage of their dogs was incorrect.

Pretty much any dog can be registered with them....

Puppy and Litter Registration Services - Continental Kennel Club


----------



## Jessiewessie99

ortjose said:


> there miht be at shelters and all but in especially looking for a ckc male all black german shepherd


I happen to have one those many black GSDs from a shelter in CA. There are indeed MANY black GSDs here in CA, and many won't get because of that.Why do you feel the need to breed you dog?


----------



## ortjose

well the thing that happend with this breeder was that he was originally with akc but i guess he broke some some minor rules and know he uses ckc to keep track of bloodline


----------



## ortjose

nd yea theirs alot of dogs in the shelter nd all but i mean im looking for a good shepherd to breed my female"with papers"...u should see how many people have asked me if im going to breed her...shes smart,active,always on top of things, and pretty much she is going to contribute to the breed


----------



## ortjose

also u got to be a member to register the litter so not all dogs nd litters are registered /....the only free part of this is the papers for the pups....


----------



## Jessiewessie99

ortjose said:


> nd yea theirs alot of dogs in the shelter nd all but i mean im looking for a good shepherd to breed my female"with papers"...u should see how many people have asked me if im going to breed her...shes smart,active,always on top of things, and pretty much she is going to contribute to the breed


I still no need to breed your girl. Papers(especially CKC) mean nothing. All they prove is that your dog is a purebred. 

Many people have asked if I am going to breed my dogs. I don't breed them. 1 is from a shelter and the other is from a BYB/oops litter. Both have their faults. I love them to pieces, but that is NOT a reason to breed.

My dogs are smart, active, and on top of things too. But that is still not a reason to breed. Whats her pedigree(thats for those who know pedigrees), does she have her hips & elbows x-rayed? What has she done to show she is breed worthy, such as actual work?Any titles? Any sort of proof that shows she is breeding material? What are your goals? Also color should be the LAST thing you should be breeding for. Temperament, health should come FIRST.

Educate yourself on breeding, there are MANY threads on this board that can help you with that.Go out there and show that your dog is worth be bred.

There is so much more to breeding than just having a pretty dog and putting her with another pretty dog.


----------



## robinhuerta

We have also done AI's....no problem.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I still no need to breed your girl. Papers(especially CKC) mean nothing. All they prove is that your dog is a purebred.
> .



Actually, with CKC, it doesn't even mean the dog is purebred. It just means that someone put in some forms to say the dog is purebred.

It's not that easy to lose one's privileges to use AKC to register your dogs--most common would probably be falsifying registration information.


----------



## zyppi

so the SV rules against use of AI has no effect among breeders elsewhere?

Just wondering why such a difference.


----------



## robinhuerta

We had a female come for breeding and the owner did not have her "required test" results *with* them (for whatever reason)....we would not do a "natural" breeding. We did do an AI, and the female conceived......no problem.


----------



## selzer

robinhuerta said:


> We had a female come for breeding and the owner did not have her "required test" results *with* them (for whatever reason)....we would not do a "natural" breeding. We did do an AI, and the female conceived......no problem.


To those that are unfamiliar with these things, these are probably the pre-breedings screenings to protect the male from infection and doggy STD, brucellosis. Not the requirements for breeding that Robin probably has for propective females. This is just one more cost that the general public has no idea about: $90 for brucellosis, 100+ dollars for vaginal culture -- every heat cycle that the bitch is bred on. AI can cost anywhere from $150 per to $300 per -- lots of us want to do it twice at least because the progesterone tests that cost $30 per and have to be done every other day until they turn lightish blue almost white, are not necessarily all that effective, or whether conception is likely to take place exactly when. Add that to a decent stud fee, travel expenses, possibly boarding the bitch. It can be a pretty penny at the end of the day.


----------



## selzer

ortjose said:


> nd yea theirs alot of dogs in the shelter nd all but i mean im looking for a good shepherd to breed my female"with papers"...u should see how many people have asked me if im going to breed her...shes smart,active,always on top of things, and pretty much she is going to contribute to the breed


Ok, I am going to translate this to English, and ortjose, can correct me if I get it wrong:

And yes, there are a lot of dogs in the shelter. But I am looking for a good shepherd to breed to my pedigreed bitch. Many people have asked me if I plan to breed her. She is smart, active, always on top of things, and overall, she will contribute to the breed. 

I know that lots of people think that spelling and grammar do not matter, but your statement there puts a picture in my mind of a guy in a dirty wife-beater tee-shirt, three days stubble on his chin, a beer in his hand, and three teeth gaping at me. Now, if you met this person at the door when you went to go and buy a puppy, are you even going to go into the house?

All of us own beautiful shepherds who are smart, active, aways on top of things. But most of them should not be bred for one reason or another. Papers from a reputable club is one of those reasons. AKC, SV, CKC -- Canadian Kennel Club, if your dog does not have one of these, or papers from whatever major kennel club -- those that deal with the AKC is one way to determine, then your dog should not be bred. 

If you want to be a breeder, this is not the end of the world. Take your dog through training, work with her, join a training club, join a breed club, train her in a number of venues, learn all about the breed, get to know the people and get to know the dogs and in a couple of years, buy your foundation bitch.


----------



## robinhuerta

Yes Sue...you are correct.
The only thing I will add...is that we have sterilized AI kits here....and Carlos does them himself.


----------



## Danielle609

robinhuerta said:


> Yes Sue...you are correct.
> The only thing I will add...is that we have sterilized AI kits here....and Carlos does them himself.


Does he put some Marvin Gaye on to put the Stud in the "Mood" or does Carlos just hand him a magazine and call it good?


----------



## ortjose

yea i know all that abuot breeding nd all....she has done obedience,protection,and agility too. but at the end i was just asking a question for those breeders if any1 had info for california...also ckc does not let you register any litter because you need to be a member and yea she has her pedegree and everything...and even akc lets you get in the club by sending pic of your done and just having them spayed nd nueter...a long as they aproved your dog goes into the akc


----------



## robinhuerta

@ Danielle...LOL!
No...no *mood* music..(kinda creeps Carlos out considering the situation en' all)...
Just a "good dog" comment when it's all over!
You saw how Ivan acted....watching the front door as IF there were females coming out to *see* him! LOL!


----------



## selzer

ortjose said:


> yea i know all that abuot breeding nd all....she has done obedience,protection,and agility too. but at the end i was just asking a question for those breeders if any1 had info for california...also ckc does not let you register any litter because you need to be a member and yea she has her pedegree and everything...and even akc lets you get in the club by sending pic of your done and just having them spayed nd nueter...a long as they aproved your dog goes into the akc


Yes, you can spay your bitch and send pictures to the AKC, and they will give you a PAL number. Why not do that?


----------



## Danielle609

robinhuerta said:


> @ Danielle...LOL!
> No...no *mood* music..(kinda creeps Carlos out considering the situation en' all)...
> Just a "good dog" comment when it's all over!
> You saw how Ivan acted....watching the front door as IF there were females coming out to *see* him! LOL!


It does seem that Ivan likes his ladies...  But in all fairness Carlos could at least give him a cig for after if he isn't going to stay and cuddle


----------



## robinhuerta

I'll express your recommendation to him!


----------



## selzer

LOL, you guys are cracking me up.


----------



## Danielle609

robinhuerta said:


> I'll express your recommendation to him!


Thanks


----------



## ortjose

selzer said:


> Yes, you can spay your bitch and send pictures to the AKC, and they will give you a PAL number. Why not do that?


 
i mean i have looked into that and i have considered it but man i had seen how some dogs just turn real calm and plain after that operation....And i really like her energetic and all because i just love playing and running with her


----------



## Jessiewessie99

ortjose said:


> i mean i have looked into that and i have considered it but man i had seen how some dogs just turn real calm and plain after that operation....And i really like her energetic and all because i just love playing and running with her


Not true. My girl is spayed and is the exact same dog as she was before she was spayed.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I always thought people against speutering said that it makes them forever immature and playful? Regardless, if I have a quiet dog before a speuter, they are quiet after. Wild before...wild after.


----------



## Castlemaid

I can tell you that spaying did absolutely nothing to calm Keeta down - the "they get fat and lazy after a spay/neuter" is very much a myth.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I thing spaying Glory actually helped make her more confident and happier. Waited until she was 2 and stopped growing then got that surgery done!


----------

